# Frank's striker sale



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

https://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/strikerice-reg-trekker-jacket-c-striker-11305

I'm tempted to buy the jacket and bibs to use on my boat while steelhead fishing in the winter. Would this version be warm enough? I don't care if I would have to wear some layers underneath. 

How does the striker stuff run as far as size?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the heavy climate stuff so I can't say anything about the trekker.

My experience... buy a jacket 1 size larger than the bibs. There is really no substitute for trying them on, IF you can. I tried M bib and M jacket and pretended to kneel to land a fish through the ice and the M jacket was waaaay too tight across the back, physically limiting my ability to reach.


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Their jackets seem to run small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Yup I did the same. Medium bibs and large jacket. I'm 5'8" and about 170#. Very happy with the combo. Last winter there were no 10+ mile runs across ice to test, but I wore just the outer layers a few times and was roasting in 25ish degree Temps. No wind penetration in the climate suit.


sureshot006 said:


> I have the heavy climate stuff so I can't say anything about the trekker.
> 
> My experience... buy a jacket 1 size larger than the bibs. There is really no substitute for trying them on, IF you can. I tried M bib and M jacket and pretended to kneel to land a fish through the ice and the M jacket was waaaay too tight across the back, physically limiting my ability to reach.


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

No idea on Trekker, but the Climate is the warmest outfit I own. Crazy warm.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

About a month ago I read Franks in Linwood was having a sale on their Stricker line of clothing so I went up to check it out. I bought last years Stricker Hardwater jacket for $140.00 but they didn't have my size in the bibs. Took a ride back up there a couple weeks later to check out the shanty display to look for a new 2 man flip and walked over to the clothing sections and found my size in their new stock. The lady said they are on sale.....$180.00 so I walked out with a new flip over on lay-a-way and bibs. The Hardwater clothing floats and I've read its insanely warm. I saved close to $300.00 total for the shanty and clothing. Probably spend that on lures, line, rods and other stuff I don't need.


----------



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought the Predator bibs and jacket last year. Other than my vexilar it’s the best money I’ve spent on fishing in the last 20 years. Used them ice fishing and also on my boat early/late in the season. 

if you are constantly moving or always sitting in a heated shanty the trekkers would work well.


----------



## Icefishndad (Jan 4, 2005)

Bought new Trekker Bibs and Jacket a couple of weeks ago at Franks. Total cost was $189. I'm 6', 190lbs and a Large in both fit me fine with room to add layers if needed (XLarge jacket was too long in the sleeves and way too big in the chest). I was looking for something to wear ice fishing here in SE Michigan (LSC, etc..) and also during the spring on the Detroit River. I think the Trekker will be plenty warm in the winter if I layer up and they should be great in the spring on the river.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Steve said:


> https://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/strikerice-reg-trekker-jacket-c-striker-11305
> 
> I'm tempted to buy the jacket and bibs to use on my boat while steelhead fishing in the winter. Would this version be warm enough? I don't care if I would have to wear some layers underneath.
> 
> How does the striker stuff run as far as size?


Steve this is probably late but don't buy it on- line, you really need to try it on for a good fit.
I'm 5' 8" 170-180, I ended up with a 2x jacket and large in bibs, but that is the Climate line.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

I was able to pick up the Striker Trekker bibs/jacket for $180 on Fleet Farm. Came in the mail this week and I got out on the ice today and it I really like them both so far. It was 15 to 28 degrees and really windy throughout the day while I was fishing and I was plenty warm. 

I got XL for both the jacket and bibs, the jacket fits great, seems a tad bit short but other than that it fits just fine. I'm pretty tall (6'5") so that's to be expected. The bibs feel a little bulkier but I had to get the XL so they would be long enough. 

Overall, I really like the Trekker combo. Comfortable and warm with pockets all over. Absolutely recommend going to try them on somewhere first before you pull the trigger on a good deal online. Personally I don't think you should pay full price for these suits if you don't have to...between black friday/cyber monday and some of the mid/end of season sales you can get them for a steal, just gotta keep an eye out for the deals.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm holding off until I can try on.


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

I normally wear an xl coat but for the ice stuff (and winter boat fishing&layout duck hunting) you want some room. I tried on the xl and bought a 2xl very comfy and was almost too warm in the layout boat...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

